
The fastest development process you’ve never heard of - bgnm2000
http://www.getnashty.com/the-squeaky-wheel
======
vich
I work on a team of 6 devs that use this process and I can attest that it
works wonders. At all my previous companies we used agile and it's remarkably
slower than the "squeaky wheel process".

As long as there's trust, accountability, and a sense of ownership by everyone
on the team, you don't need a structured process to be effective. It just
slows everything down.

You could probably even scale this to larger companies by keeping team sizes
small and have managers be the "squeakers".

------
greatgib
Exactly what I think is the best effective dev process!

Business/management don't like that because it means that they don't have
control and so that they are not 'hierarchically superior'. But also showing
that a lot of them have bullshit jobs not really required.

But if you look at the successful open source projects that are independent,
most of the time they work like that!

